# You can't have your cake and eat it



## Eder

Hola a todos. alguien sabe qué significa la expresión del título??

gracias de antemano.

Saludosssss


----------



## Alunarada

"ten/toma/coge/llevate tu tarta y cometela."


----------



## Eder

graciassssssssss


----------



## Monnik

Hola, Eder...

Creo que más bien la frase se refiere a que no siempre podemos tener todo lo que queremos, he ahí el negativo _You can't have your cake_ _and eat it, too._

No me viene a la mente ninguna frase en español, pero bueno, es más bien eso... No siempre se puede tener todo lo que uno quiere.

Espero te ayude.

Saludos!


----------



## Eder

Pues muchas gracias tambien =))

Saludosssssss


----------



## Laia

Ahí está:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=54948&highlight=eat+it+too


----------



## Alunarada

perdón no me fije en la negación, leí "can" en vez de "can't"
asi que la traducción litera sería
 "no puedes tener/coger/llevarte tu tarta y cometela."
estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Monnik, no creo que el significado de la frase sea literal, quiere decir basicamente que "no puedes tener simpre lo que quieras"


----------



## Laia

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=24794&highlight=can%27t+have+cake

aquí también se habló de ello, en referencia a que no podemos "quedar bien con todo el mundo", o algo así...

espero que te ayude


----------



## turleymunster

Soy ingles e igual me confundio esa expresion durante mucho tiempo. Mas o menos lo tienen correcto ustedes.

Originalmente, la frase era "you can't eat your cake and have it too" - - al reves, que tiene un poco mas sentido literal. Quiere decir que no se puede comer la torta ahora, y tambien guardarla para mas tarde. La una accion prohibe la otra... asi que no se puede aprovechar de todas las ventajas de una situacion - hay que elegir una opcion al costo de la otra opcion.


----------



## adonis

turleymunster said:
			
		

> Soy ingles e igual me confundio esa expresion durante mucho tiempo. Mas o menos lo tienen correcto ustedes.
> 
> Originalmente, la frase era "you can't eat your cake and have it too" - - al reves, que tiene un poco mas sentido literal. Quiere decir que no se puede comer la torta ahora, y tambien guardarla para mas tarde. *La una ( La primera )*accion prohibe la otra... asi que no se puede aprovechar de todas las ventajas de una situacion - hay que elegir una opcion al costo de la otra opcion.


*Solo una pequeña corrección.*


----------



## trunda

Hola, la explicación que da Turleymunster capta la idea de la expresión. Creo que en español una expresión equivalente sería, "No puedes estar en misa y repicando." Es decir, o una cosa o la otra.

Otra expresión en inglés que se podría utilizar para decir lo mismo, dependiendo de la situación es, "You can't have it both ways."


----------



## aurilla

"You can't have your cake and eat it, too." 

"No puedes estar con Dios y con el Diablo".


----------



## iturmendi

aurilla said:


> "You can't have your cake and eat it, too."
> 
> "No puedes estar con Dios y con el Diablo".


 

Supongo que el sentido puede ser el de "Sopitas y sorber no puede ser"


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:

I´ve heard:
He wants his cake and he wants to eat it.

It means that he wants the best and most advantageous situation regardless of bothering others.

In Mexican Spanish there is:

Quieres el remedio y el trapito.

It would be great if you could provide some context.

Just an opinion.
cheers


----------



## Sandragoras

Another phrase in mexican spanish for *You can’t have your cake and eat it*:

"No se puede silbar y comer pinole"

Pinole, according to RAE, is:

(from nahua pinolli).
1. A blend of vanilla powder and other spices that can be add to chocolate in orden to improve its flavor and scent.

2. m. Méx. Maize flour, sometimes sweeted and blended with cacao, cinnamon and aniseed.


----------



## Magmod

lapachis8 said:


> Hola:
> 
> I´ve heard:
> He wants his cake and he wants to eat it.
> 
> It means that he wants the best and most advantageous situation regardless of bothering others.
> 
> In Mexican Spanish there is:
> 
> Quieres el remedio y el trapito.
> 
> It would be great if you could provide some context.
> 
> Just an opinion.
> cheers



Quieres el remedio y el trapito.
You want the remedy/help and the clothes 
Very good: 

He wants to have his cake and eat it 
Is used quite a lot as a sarcastic variation to:

 you can't have your cake and eat it. 
This is for someone who has been very successful. Similarly:


He hits 2 birds with one stone


----------



## Sandragoras

If you translate literally, it may sound veeeery weird.

"Quieres el remedio y el trapito", means "You (greedy brat) want everything".

"No se puede silbar y comer pinole" ("You can't wistle and eat flour at the same time"), means "You can't have everything in life. You have to choose sometimes".

Ho. This is fun!


----------



## Harmattan

" you can't have your cake and eat it"

Yo tenía un compañero muy castizo que decía: "Tú quieres que te capen y no te toquen la chorra" (o sea: Todas las ventajas y ningún inconveniente).

Basto pero comprensible.


----------



## jaimeingles

Creo que "you can't have your cake and eat it" se podria traducir como "no se puede estar en misa y replicando"


----------



## complicated

Hola a tod@s,

Necesito vuestra ayuda con esta expresión *you can't have your cake and eat it too.*
No acabo de entender lo que significa.
Si además me podeis ayudar a encontrar una frase hecha equivalente en castellano sería perfecto.

Muchas gracias,

Saludos


----------



## translator.cat

Es una frase hecha bastante corriente que se puede encontrar definida y traducida en la mayoría de diccionarios bajo la entrada _cake_.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No puedes comerte el queque y además conservarlo. No se me ocurre un dicho similar. Pero aquí hay uno:

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=cake&dict=enes


----------



## translatora

Los Rolling Stones dirían que "you can't always get what you want", pero aquí en Buenos Aires tenemos una forma muy sencilla y cotidiana de decirlo: "todo no se puede".


----------



## SydLexia

Another way of expressing the mutual incompatibility of two courses of action is:

"no se puede follar y quedarse virgen a la vez"

syd


----------



## robjh22

Just found this old thread and wanted to offer something I just saw in an editorial today:

* Él quiere quedarse con el pan y las tortas.*

¿Se entiende? ¿Se usa? ¿Es equivalente a "have your cake and eat it too"?

Discussing this with my daughter this a.m. and after having thought of it for many years, I think the English expression "you can't have your cake and eat it too" is a little "muddy" to say the least. I think it is _trying_ to convey the idea that if you eat your cake you will not have any cake left on the plate, but it is still in your belly, so you really _can_ have your cake and eat it too.

Much more transparent IMO is "you can't have it both ways," which I think means exactly the same thing.

¿Comentarios?

Saludos,

Rob


----------



## rodelu2

In Uruguay the saying goes: *"No se puede tener la chancha y los cuatro reales" *_You cannot have both the sow and the four reales (old unit of currency), _referring to someone who sold his sow for that amount and wanted to keep both the sow and the money. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=9351081


----------



## k-in-sc

Rob, if you've eaten your cake you no longer have it to eat later. Never mind that it's temporarily in your stomach -- that doesn't count! The enjoyment is in tasting it, not in digesting it ... in fact, I'm sure a lot of people would prefer to be able to taste it without having to digest it (Elton John comes to mind ).
As for "quedarse con el pan y las tortas," I've seen the opposite: "quedarse sin el pan y sin la torta," to miss out/lose out on all your options and be left empty-handed.


----------



## translatora

En cuanto a la opción de rodelu2, en Argentina decimos: "No podés tener la chancha y los veinte".


----------



## Seica

Dos frases más que se dicen por España con el mismo siginficado de _you can't have your cake and eat it:_

No se puede estar a la teta y a la sopa / al caldo y a las tajadas


----------



## rodelu2

Reminds me of the story of the poor Eskimo freezing in the Arctic while he paddled his raft, so he decided to build a little fire inside the vessel to keep warm but the whole boat caught fire and he sunk, which proves _you can't have your kayak and heat it_.


----------



## k-in-sc

Groannnnnnn!!


----------



## westpalm

Another Cuban expression is "No se puede silbar y sacar la lengua."


----------



## Nicmag

Seica said:


> Dos frases más que se dicen por España con el mismo siginficado de _you can't have your cake and eat it:_
> 
> No se puede estar a la teta y a la sopa / al caldo y a las tajadas



Another variation would be "Teta y sopa no caben en la boca"


----------



## EddieZumac

Nicmag said:


> Another variation would be "Teta y sopa no caben en la boca"


Nicmag, muy buena tu variación.


----------



## 221BBaker

No se puede estar en misa y repicando. 

Siempre me ha parecido que si se puede, porque las campanas repican antes, y supuestamente el sacristán que se encargaba de tocar las campanas luego le da tiempo a ir a misa.¡Qué le vamos a hacer! La frase es así.


----------

